# Remove Non-Removable Pin in Hinge



## scw

Hi,

I have a hinge that I can't get the pin out of. I think it might be a non-removable ping hinge. I have read some places (e.g. http://www.stanleydoorhinges.com/index.asp?Mode=SAH006_11) that they can be removed, but I cannot figure it out.

Attached are pictures of my hinge. I did try driving a nail through the small hole at the bottom of the hinge, but that got me nowhere. I tried it with the hinge on and off the door.



















Thanks!


----------



## bud16415

One or the other is a cap that's a slight press fit and the other is the head of the hinge pin. Get under the lip of the head with a screwdriver and tap away from the hinge and see if it moves. If the cap end pops off then you can drive the pin thru with a punch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw

Screw it to smoething so yopu can give a good hit, just put a nail thru the end with the hole and hammer it out.


----------

